# 2010 most popular names



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

http://shine.yahoo.com/channel/pare...bycenters-top-100-baby-names-of-2010-2418678/


----------



## Evil Andrew (Nov 6, 2009)

C'mon ! Not a single name on the list that starts with "Evil" ??

What is the world coming to ?


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Interesting coinkeedink that

#65 on the list of girl and boy are Julia and Julian.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

Haunted Bayou said:


> Interesting coinkeedink that
> 
> #65 on the list of girl and boy are Julia and Julian.


i noticed that too. odd. and given the trend to older styles im kind surprised that julia isnt higher on the list.


----------



## jdsteel82 (Aug 27, 2010)

baby names are in a horrible state right now! There is no more tradition or meaning to names anymore... Its all about what it the hot name on tv or the moveis...Sad!

A lot of those boy names are pathetic!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Do people really choose names for their new baby based on a popularity contest at a given moment?
I chose my boys names based on 1) family tradition and 2) what sounded good being screamed across the house.


----------



## jdsteel82 (Aug 27, 2010)

When I have Kids... first boy will be Jack Henry after his great grandfathers on both sides. William and Chase are also Family names I wouldn't mind.


I don't get why people have to name their kids after something that is popular at the moment.


At least I have not heard of any kids being named Espn,Escalade, or the likes this year


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

LOL, my son has been named Aiden for almost 11 years now. Of course it would begin being popular now.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

jdsteel82 said:


> When I have Kids... first boy will be Jack Henry after his great grandfathers on both sides. William and Chase are also Family names I wouldn't mind.
> 
> I don't get why people have to name their kids after something that is popular at the moment.
> 
> At least I have not heard of any kids being named Espn,Escalade, or the likes this year


Espn has been given as a name, i read a news article about it a few years ago it is pronounced "Ess-pin" sad eh? I also read an article about how some countrys have laws that you can't make up names for children, you have to prove that another child has in fact been named that before. Some couple in Belgium i think wanted to named their kid "Kianu" and has to prove the actor really was named that and it wasn't a stage name.

What do y'all think of the trend to gender switch names?


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

I am not a fan, I am probably old fashioned but think girls should sound like girls and boys like boys, just imagine on the first day of school, with names, teachers won't know what they are getting until the day the kid shows up.
I know some one who named a little girl London Paisley, What??? 
I kinda like the older fashioned names making a come back.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

Bethene said:


> I am not a fan, I am probably old fashioned but think girls should sound like girls and boys like boys, just imagine on the first day of school, with names, teachers won't know what they are getting until the day the kid shows up.
> I know some one who named a little girl London Paisley, What???
> I kinda like the older fashioned names making a come back.


each kid is so unique i don't think teachers really "need" to know the gender of their students, they need to construct their classes to the unique students tastes and abilities.

I like old fashion names, but I'm not against girls having "boys" names. I have a cousin named Darla James, Her maternal grandfather is named James so that's why they chose it. I think it's cute. Not all names work, I saw an antique photo once which pictured a group of ladys from the early 20s and one was named "Albert" However, if she went by 
Al or Ally its not so bad. I knew a girl in high school who was named Charles Raymond but she went by Charlie Ray. So even names that don't seem to work can in fact. Boys shouldn't be given "girly" names simply because they will be made fun of, as a patriarchal culture women are allowed to a certain point to exhibit more masculinity then men are allowed femininity, no matter a persons view of if this is right or wrong its true so giving a little boy a girls name is quite mean given the culture.


----------



## jdsteel82 (Aug 27, 2010)

I most definitly agree with you Gothic candle


----------

